# Nasal Spray?



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi im due to start Nasal Spray on the 30th of this month and i was just wondering wat the best times are to do the spray.  I was told by lizzy morn, afternoon and evening but can it be six hours between or has it got to be eight.  I dont fancy doing one at 12pm thats if i do 8 hours inbetween as i know how sleepy i get at 10.30pm dont wanna forget .
I was thinkin 10am then 4pm then 10pm.

Can anyone advise me on some good times please?

Thanks shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Great question Shye i was wondering about that? Do you have to do it at exactly 8 hours apart or can you do it last thing before bed and first thing when you wake? Anyone? Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lister said to me that it had to be 8 hours apart. I did mine at 7.15 3.15 and 11.15pm 

You cant reduce the hours girls Im afraid, you gonna have to get up early and go to bed late!


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks hunny.

I pick my boy up from school at that time so it will have to be 8,4,12pm all in a good cause xxxxxx

shye


----------

